# bull red on a fly!



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

i went out thursday night to 3mile bridge with one goal in mind to catch a red on my fly rod. ive been seeing alot of reds on the surface the past couple times i have been out there. the night started off calm and there were a couple of reds swimming on top but i couldnt get them to eat my fly, they would follow it but not eat. the wind started to pick up and more reds started to show up. i had one hit my fly and run for about 10 seconds then it spit the hook. a while later i hooked a beast and fought him for about 25 minutes till i seen him( he looked to be 37 or bigger) but right at the yak he tail whipped and broke me off. I was about to give up but i tied a new fly on and went back at it first red i saw, i threw the fly at him and he nailed it. he put up a good 15 min fight. he kept trying to go to the pillings but with the hobie i was able to steady peddle him away and keep his head turned. awesome fight and THIS WAS MY FIRST FISH EVER ON A FLYROD!!!!!!!


----------



## Ginzu (Nov 16, 2011)

Whoot!


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Awesome!!!!


----------



## Foulhook (Apr 26, 2010)

Endeavor to persevere! Great job.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

That is awesome! Congrats!


----------



## BlackJeep (Jun 13, 2010)

Cool. Congrats on the first. My first on a fly was a carp.


----------



## yakntat (May 12, 2011)

That must have been a fun fight. Congrats


----------



## MVann126 (Feb 17, 2012)

*Helluva First!*

Helluva First!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Congrats!

My first fish on a fly rod was also a redfish, but only 15 inches. Cut me some slack though I was only 8.


----------



## dthomas142 (Jul 18, 2011)

Damn, fly angler as well, skills! Good job man


----------



## jasonh1903 (Aug 6, 2010)

nice job. Fly fishing isn't easy. That's a great first catch.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

Sweet! I would rather 1 on fly than 20 on spin any day! Make sure you have you rod tip in the water when stripping and make sure you strip set! Good job!


----------



## Powerstroke 7.3 (May 3, 2009)

Nice catch - what type of fly? I am going to have to get my fly rod out of the closet and try it... have to go for a small one - trout style fly rod...


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

Wirelessly posted (Iphone 4s)

White and gold deceiver, i was using a 8 weight rod also


----------



## tmber8 (Mar 2, 2011)

Your first fish on a flyrod is a bull red. Bet you remember that fight! Great job man...good choice on flies as well.


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Damn nice fish for a first. Congrats man !

Sent from my HTC EVO 4G using Forum Runner


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

Wow - congratulations!


----------



## Yakmaster (Dec 24, 2011)

awesome dude, nice catch:thumbup:


----------



## gatoryak (Mar 14, 2011)

Great job - my first was a hardtail!!! - post on the fly fishing forum! - what flies were they hitting?


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

Wirelessly posted (Iphone 4s)

The bigger one hit a white and green half and half and this one ate a white and gold deceiver


----------



## Tres (May 8, 2010)

Sweet! Great post.


----------



## lsucole (May 7, 2009)

Congrats ! Great job and thanks for sharing it with us !


----------

